# Dodge 250 cummins luvs snow



## snowplow Todd (Nov 24, 2004)

I live in the Crown Point area and I'm looking to be a sub. I have been snowplowing and salting for over 21 years. I have a 3 year old western and a Dodge 250 4x4 w/ a cummins that loves snow.
If I can be of any help to somebody, please let me know.
Thanks

Todd DeRuntz
219-226-1967 :waving:


----------

